# [nicht mehr gelöst] Scrollen richtig konfigurieren

## Schinkencroissant

Guten Abend alle miteinander!

Seit meiner Gentoo-Neuinstallation habe ich mich immer wieder dabei erwischt, scrollen zu wollen und dabei stattdessen irgendwelche Texte einzufügen. Kommt daher, dass ich ein ThinkPad habe, das über einen Trackpoint in der Mitte verfügt, der normalerweise als Maus und zum Scrollen gedacht ist. Dabei wird zum Scrollen eine zusätzliche Maustaste gedrückt, die jedoch erstmal als mittlere Maustaste und somit als Einfügeoperation verstanden wird.

Prinzipiell habe ich bereits etwas darüber gefunden, wie sich das Scrollen einrichten lässt

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint

dort steht nur leider teilweise bei ein und der selben Methode gleichzeitig, sie sei veraltet und sie wär nur aktuelle Versionen geeignet, was mich dann doch irgendwie verwirrt. Wonach muss ich denn schauen, wenn ich wissen will, welche Methode die richtige für mich ist?

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Necoro

Der HAL-Ansatz ist sicher der "Way to Go" ... das "soon to be deprecated" will nur aufzeigen, dass HAL an sich bald rausgeschmissen wird und durch ... eh ... irgendein Kit (ach ja ... DeviceKit) ersetzt werden soll

Aber solange du noch HAL benutzt, richte dich mal danach

/edit: kA wann HAL auch in Gentoo ersetzt werden soll ... wird sicherlich noch a weilchen dauern

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Dankeschön, habe den Weg ausgewählt und funktioniert genau wie erwartet,

schönes Wochenende!

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo!

Sorry, dass ich damit jetzt schon wieder anfangen muss, ich habe den hal-Weg hier beschritten und das hat auch funktioniert. Allerdings seit irgend einer Aktualisierung geht es wieder nicht mehr mit dem Scrollen. Dabei existiert die Datei noch.

Ich habe wieder im thinkwiki nachgeschaut:

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint

und da stehen immer noch die drei Möglichkeiten über xorg, udev oder hal. Da sich hal gerade selbst disqualifiziert hat und udev angeblich auch nicht mehr so lange benutzt werden soll würde ich gerne den xorg-Weg versuchen, dazu müsste ich aber die entsprechenden Angaben in eine /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-thinkpad.conf schreiben.

Jetzt sieht es bei mir so aus, dass weder der Ordner xorg.conf.d noch die Datei darin existiert.

Kann ich die einfach so anlegen und gut ist oder sind die bei gentoo eventuell in einem anderen Ordner.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## musv

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> Kann ich die einfach so anlegen

 

ja

----------

